# detangler



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a mini silky fainter who has really long thick hair and I was wondering if there was a detangler I could use to make brushing easier. I brush him about every other day but there are a few spots that are trying to mat up. What to do, what to do :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You could use mane and tail horse detangler.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh and Coy Boy Magic works great to!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Love cowboy magic and I have been a dog groomer for 18 years. Its a little pricey though and it doesn't take alot.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, here is the other question, how do you bathe them, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Make sure it is warm enough.... Then I just tie them up and wet them with a hose, I use mane and tail shampoo.... Rinse it out with the hose, and towel dry..... Hope that helped........


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

Cowboy Magic is the best detangler on earth. I use it on my horse's thick, long & curly tail. No problems at all..


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Who carries the detanglers? I haven't looked for them before.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Our TSC has been carrying the cowboy magic and mane n tail


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I will have to call them. The closest one to me is over an hour away. Thank you for the information!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep TSC is where I get mine!


----------

